# Homes needed for special needs cats and kittens in romania



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

We are seeking homes for cats and kittens with special needs.
The cats/kittens have either lost an eye, are blind or partially sighted, or are amputees.
If you can offer a safe loving home to such a cat please contact us for more details.

The adoption fee is £80 to include travel to UK, vaccinations, chip, flea and worm treatments. Adult cats will be neutered.

All arrangements are made by us and we can consider homes throughout the South East and Midlands.

All arrangements are made by us and your cat comes direct to you- no quaratine required.

email - [email protected]


----------

